# HP Photosmart R742



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm not familiar with this camera but may I ask what are you trying to improve about it? are your pictures not coming out good enough?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

There are certain limits to what one can do with this kind of camera. Tack-sharp closeups, pictures of fast moving fish, etc, are pretty much hopeless. (Although the camera has a close-up mode, so let's not judge so fast).

On the other hand, if you just want to take a decent snap of your tank, it should be quite possible.

Nothing to offer specific to this camera, but for FTS in general...

- Make sure the tank light is the only light that's on to reduce reflections and increase contrast. Cover windows or shoot when it is dark outside.
- Turn off the camera flash
- Take your time to focus. Focusing is difficult in low light. Look for something contrasty in the center of your shot. Press shutter half way, wait, then press completely
- Use the 10 sec self timer to prevent blurry shots due to moving the camera while pressing the shutter
- Use a tripod/chair/table/beanbag to steady the camera for prolonged shutter times
- Set ISO to 100 for less grainy images
- Turn off digital zoom (always)
- Play around with exposure bracketing. If highlights are white (blown out), set it to EV -1 or -2 etc.
- Shoot lots of pictures, make some (mental?) notes what you did different. Best way to improve.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I think that most digital cameras these days are pretty capable. It comes down to understanding how to use the camera and knowing the basics of photography. Like Patriot asked, it helps to know exactly what you feel is lacking in your photos and post a couple examples to get the most help.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Patriot100% said:


> I'm not familiar with this camera but may I ask what are you trying to improve about it? are your pictures not coming out good enough?


I'm not sure, they just don't look great. :hihi: I can't get a close up to save my life. I know the camera is limited, I also know I am extremely limited in my experience level. I think Wasserpest kind of took care of me, maybe just some of the basics is what I'm lacking. When I get home tonight I'll post some pics and you all can school me, lol.



Wasserpest said:


> There are certain limits to what one can do with this kind of camera. Tack-sharp closeups, pictures of fast moving fish, etc, are pretty much hopeless. (Although the camera has a close-up mode, so let's not judge so fast).
> 
> On the other hand, if you just want to take a decent snap of your tank, it should be quite possible.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I think this will help. I don't do hardly any of those things except use a tripod. It's probably just lack of experience. I'll snap a pic, and it looks pretty good on the camera acreen...then I see it in full on my computer and I'm usually disappointing. I'd like to get some close-ups of my fish, but my camera seems to pick it's own focal point and ruin my shot. Like I said, I'll post some tonight and try the above. :biggrin:



Nubster said:


> I think that most digital cameras these days are pretty capable. It comes down to understanding how to use the camera and knowing the basics of photography. Like Patriot asked, it helps to know exactly what you feel is lacking in your photos and post a couple examples to get the most help.


Understood. As stated, I might be blaming the equipment for my failures and lack of experience. Much like I do with my golf clubs. :biggrin: When I get some pictures up tonight I'll try to define what I'm not happy about. 

Thank you all!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Daximus said:


> I'd like to get some close-ups of my fish, but my camera seems to pick it's own focal point and ruin my shot. Like I said, I'll post some tonight and try the above. :biggrin:


Assuming your fish MOVE, it is a losing battle with a camera like this. If they don't move (much), try turning on macro mode, and use the flash. Try to take the picture in an angle, so you don't get the flash-front-glass-reflection in your image. Again, take your time when pressing the shutter to give the cam a chance to autofocus. You should see it see, and then lock in (hopefully).


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry I didn't get the pics tonight. I got home from being on the road all week, did a water change and a trim on the big tank. Then I realized it was damn near 80 out and I hadn't started my bike all year. Long story short, I went for a much needed ride instead. :biggrin:


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Can't blame ya there. Finally dusted mine off too. Needs tuned badly but it was still nice to get some wind in my face.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Here is one of my latest attempts. Closeups are still very tough, I do think that is the lack of options on my camera. All the tips suggested really do help...just getting the shot is tough. 

If I do a closeup of anything moving it is a disaster. My camera has an "action shot" which I'm learning is just really fast shutter speed yes? This will capture a fish in motion, but I have to get lucky with the lighting. 

Boy, I have a friend who is a professional sports photographer...I'm starting to respect him a LOT more, lol. 

Anyways...this is my Betta being grumpy and one of my female guppies thinking either, #1 OMG I'm scared or #2 That is one sexy guppy. Haven't figured that out yet, lol.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Canon EOS REBEL T3 Black 12.2 MP 2.7" 230k LCD Digital SLR Camera with EF-S 18-55mm Lens http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830120506&nm_mc=ExtBanner&cm_mmc=BAC-Criteo-_-DSLR-_-Canon+USA-_-30120506

Does this suck for $499? For a novice like me, not a pro like some of y'all. :biggrin:


----------

